# Mchenry County



## scommings

Any news for Mchenry County/Northern Illinois? Been out several times have not seen anything yet.


----------



## picklesvonzipper

NOPE....we have went out several times and have found nothing but ticks and onions!! Going crazy here....We will have to drive south if it keeps up this way!!


----------



## king bolete

I went for a walk Near Algonquin Local park for 20 minutes Found the first one Very small only 1 inch But they starting To pop. Won't be long For us in McHenry County . Happy hunting


----------



## lothar47

Posted this in Northern IL. as well
Been finding 1-2 inch grays in northern Mchenry/Boone Co. All in full sunny sites, so definitely well on the way. Got rain yesterday and last night, hope they grow by the weekend. Start looking now, they are out there for sure.


----------



## justin

I plan on looking around this weekend, and next weekend. Although, due to this late winter that just won't quit, I have a feeling our luck will be best the first week of May. I have seen some may apples and dandelions, which is promising. And also heard other, more experienced hunters, say that they have a feeling it's going to be a particularly good season for us. Here's to hoping they are right! Good hunting everyone.


----------



## someday

Soil temp 51° 5" down in Union (60180) this morning.


----------

